# getting ready for a trip



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

ok , now most of u know that i work on these things for a living ,, but i was wondering this...
How come it takes me over a month to get the MH ready for a 2 week trip ,, i always have at least a dozen ck list to got thru ,, does anyone else got thru this or do u just get up and go ,, i would like to see the input from some of u ,,
I always say that the MH will be ready to go on a blink next year ,, but i always find myself double thinking and double cking ,, is this right???
It may be due to the fact that i see all the stuff that goes wrong with these beast and maybe i'm just being over cautious ,,, but agian i would like to here more from u all out there    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2008)

RE: getting ready for a trip

[SIZE= 10pt]No doubt it is the perfectionist in you and the fact that you have much larger knowledge base about RV's than us average Joes! 

[/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]It takes us about three days to stock food, pack the extra clothes, do the mechanical maintenance (be it tire pressure, oil changes, checking water heater, batteries etc.) Then off we go! If we forget something we do without or buy it along the way. 

[/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]Sometimes ignorance is bliss :laugh: 

[/SIZE]


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

After the first trip of the year, we are pretty well set.

But that first trip is a duzer.  I'm going around cleaning out and picking up and airing up and checking up for a whole day or two. Sallyberetta is gathering all the 'stuff' we need to take.

Then we gripe at each other as we take all this 'stuff' out until late into the night before we leave ... 

Why did we wait so long to pack this durn thing up?  :blackeye: 

Then you get out onto the road and throw caution to the wind 'cause there's always some guy like Rod out there waiting to fix up what's broken!    :clown:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

I don't recall ever taking more than a few days to prepare for the first trip, at least no unless some unusual problem was discovered. Now that we are fulltime, we often sit for one to three months and it typically takes use several days to prepare for travel because of the amount of "stuff" that we put up or set out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Those are some good points but agian i am always thinking negative i guess ,, i ck and reck everything ,, even up to the time i leave ,, but u'r right ,, tex once u'r on the road and all the noises and bumps are gone ,,, i relax and enjoy the trip ,, but for me it always takes a month to get ready ,, our MH is pretty well stock ,, as far as the stuff we leave in there ,, but that's the wife's job ,, mine is the make sure everything runs ,, job ,, i know that my MH is in top notch condition ,,, but i always get the fear of haveing to work on it on the road ,, i just want to go and come home ,, if something breaks at the CG then i'll fix it there ,, or the same at home ,,, i guess it's just me ,, i'm too pickey when it comes to my coach or any of my customer's rvs ,, that's how i feel about other's rv's ,, like i feel about mine ,, so if u'r winsheild was dirty before u brought it to me ,, for some other repair ,, then u'r winshield will be spotless when u get it back ,, but that's me    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Yeah, sure. Us guys know that when you roll under that carriage, you're taking a nap!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

HEY TEX THAT AT $85+ PER HOUR so I guess they can take a nap since the owner left it for repairs.

Now Rod if it takes you that long just to get ready you are just plain picky. I keep mine on ready as I never know when I will get the erge to go. being it our second home all the appliances are there, the clothes are always ready, food we get when we get where ever we are going. we do stock up on water and drinks and stuff for a sandwich along the way, other than that it's setting on GO.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

We're prepared like Hollis.  Empty the stick house fridge of fresh veg if any and go.  We try to keep a list while away of things we run out of and then restock when we get back home.  Fresh bread, chips, crackers, sandwich fixings are a must.  Our problem is planning far enough ahead to get cg reservations where we want.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Relax Rod.  Just keep a spare outfit of underwear, soxs and toilet items in the RV.  Then just load your everyday travel clothes, groceries, check your tires and GO.  I know your MH is ready at all times.  CHECK FOR BAD WEATHER


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

DL...so did "you" check the weather for Atlanta area over the weekend or is this a "do as I say not as I do" story.  Hope the adjuster gets there today.  By the way DL, Progressive adjusters are instructed to write the estimate for about half on smaller jobs because they know the majority of people never get the small jobs fixed they just pocket the money and never no they've been 'had"


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Jim, being a full-timer you just have to go with the weather as it comes if you paid for a week.  That's part of the fun.  Of course it's only fun and exciting when you escape unscathed.  Now it's oh, $%&*.  Actually they are forcasting another batch of storms coming in from the west later this week.

This is probably going to be a big fix that I will take to a Dodge body repair facility in Ohio.  I'm heading that way to vistit family.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey DL you know Rod onlY needs a pair of shorts and a pair of swimming trunks. Laying on the beach doesn't take much  you know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok guy's i get u'r point ,, but in the back of my mind i still see myself out on the side of the road ,, with a blown tire (easy fix) ,, but i also see me with few of the worse cases (drivshaft broke ,, engine with a hole in the block) sorry i do get to cautious on these trips ,, i guess that my Dad kinda burned into me ,, but this trip i will relax ,, i have a few things to do to the MH and then i'll relax and hit the road ,, thanks guy's  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh: 
I must say i would be a good Emergency Manegment Guy ,, cause i perpare for the worst ,, but that's me ,, if it will go wrong ,, i want to be prepared ,,       :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Rod good point, however why worry about things you can't see or predict. Enjoy your life while you can. If thing happen then you fix/repair. just plain enjoy your trips.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey Rod, if you are planning on full-timing you are going to have an ulcer the rate you are worrying about everything.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey Rod,  now I'm surprised Tex hasn't chimed in on this but I've got your problem solved.  Get yourself another mh to use as a toad and when  or if the one you're driving breaks down just jump in the other one and hi tail it to the next dealer and buy another spare.  See...no more worries.  As DL says, if you're going to full time I would suggest you over night in hospital parking lots as much as you can.  You're gona give yourself a heart attack.  Just giving you a hard time Rod.  I know I sometimes worry way too much.  Why worry about stuff you have no control over?


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Do you have fun preparing for the trip or is it a pain?  If you have fun, keep going at it.  If it is a pain, seek medical attention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok to all u thanks ,, i'm gonna try and relax ,, but i guess it's the seeing things that happen (that i have to fix ) that makes me cautious ,, i know i may never have a prob ,, but i always think i might ,,, ok here goes ,, the MH (still winterized) is gonna get the once over this spring ,, and then i'll forget about it ,,,
If i want to go then i'll go ,, (wonder how many tools i can haul) oops sorry ,,,
I have seen to much break and ruin peoples vacations and plans ,, so as of now I'm gonna go with the flow ,, anway how much can u ck and reck in a month ( i get my list ) ok now i'm relaxed ,,, if i go full time ,, i think i won't worry about the mh so much ,, i'm living in it ,, and that's more than sitting wondering what can and will go wrong with it ,, now that's better ,, i'll go full time ,, less worries .. again thanks for all u'r post    :laugh:  :approve:  :bleh:  :clown: 
And yes , Becky ,, i do have fun planing for a trip ,, but it takes thought and that makes my brain hurt    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Oh yea Tex is out rving ,, he left this morning (lucky stiff)  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ROD JUST  relax and have fun. I know I pumped just on our trip just went start talking about it. Good luck my friend :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

thta last post was rotten  what I was saying just have fun. I get excited and pumped up just talking about our up coming trip :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hope Rod has shaved his head because its sure gonna be gray quick :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

hey Nash u havn't heard, he own stock in JUST FOR MEN ONLY :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

hey nash ,, i'm already showing gray ,, hey bty hollis i'm in the chat room now ,, and ansh u canjoin also if u want ,, heck anybody can join ,, were gonna send this thing out with a bang..
  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey Rod, just to make you feel all warm and fuzzy, our 5th wheel usually does develop some problem when just sits in storage when we are delayed in Ohio.  When we are out using it full-time it does better.  Now don't you feel better. :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

SAFETY FIRST!!  It may drive you crazy but it is worth it.  

Whe we 1st got our coach(in june) I had to go to Ohio for a conference for work in july.  We he packed everything. ropes, tarps, bungee, 12 ft ladder,  Just about drove me CRAZY. 

Well to make a long story short, we were out for supper, & was hit with a micro burst(mini tornado). Ripped the awning out of the wall, the arm of the awning came down in thru the roof. rained inside, thru the arm. Called ins co & they asked if we could cover the roof to prevent anymore damage.  

Well Honey pulled out everything. Ladder, tarp, ropes, bungees.  OUr neighbors asked if they could borrow our ladder.

He may drive me crazy but he packs & repacks every time we travel.
Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT the accident, but you was well prepared. I hope you didn't have a problem with your insurance company. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Actually no.  We were surprised.  Only having this coach(new to us) insured for 3 week. We loked like MA & Pa Kettle on the trip home. With the tarp, ropes duct tape, & everything else. ON the way home we got 2 appraisals.  When we got here we took it out for a 3rd appraisal & it came higher that the other 2 appraisals.  Insurance co accepted the one from here(home)
 It took us 2 weeks to unpack EVERYTHING. & it took then almost 2 months to fix everything. Entire new roof, new vents & covers, cleaing the ceiling.
WE had the check b-4 the work was done.  Just like building a house we gave them payments not the whole thing. All 18K worth.
Darlin


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok now to let u know i'm getting relaxed for my trip ,, still got so much to do ,, but i find that my MH is always the last to get anything done on ,, i have 2 sitting in the driveway now ,, but due to weather (and other stuff) ,, haven't been able to get them fixed ,, and u would think that at this time i would be working on my own rv ,, BUT NO ,, i still have oil changes to do ,, motor and genset ,,, wiring in the new swtich for the night lights and then firing everything up ,, fridge ,, WH ,, and still have to de winterize ,, so till then i'll keep worrying,,, but i will be relaxed when i do it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:  :clown: 
 (ps) The weather has been great ,, warm and sunny ,, but due to the fact that i'm a tech down ,, i have to make the road trips ,, instead of working on the big stuff at the shop  :disapprove:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

I saw you in for another cold snap. So you will have still have plenty of time to get ready for the road.
Darlin


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

yep u bet i will ,, i hate the cold ,, if it were up to me ,, i'd live on the equator ,,,, always warm 
   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Rod come on relax get yourself another RV tech and just dream about MB  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Rod are u telling us that your MH doesn't have any slides? Durn how do you spread out and relax, beside laying on the beach and reaxing. I bet you got one of those multi $$$$$$zillions MH like some of your nebors, country music stars :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey Hollis ,, i wish i did have a zillion $$$ MH ,, but just got the paid for one i have now ,, and yes it does not have any slides ,, when my dad bought it new ,, slides were also new ,, and they had a bunch of probs with them back then ,, so he opted not to have a one ,, and that's my storie    :approve:  :approve: 
But that is what the beach is for laying out and relaxing    :bleh:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok but you can always lay out in the sun at MB. u know I am just picking at you. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

hey i know ,, what else is this place for ,, techinical quetions  :question:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

hey ROD April is getting real close, u know what that means


----------



## DARLING (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

What is APRIL for except for dumb ole taxes?
Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

You don't know about april...my gosh where have you been.  Don't you ever read any of thses post...its been talked about now for about three months.  Just cause I fixed your shades doesn't mean I'm gona bail you out on this one.  You go back and read so of the post about three months ago and then yu'll be rite there with the rest of um.  Got it.  I'll give you clues later, but not today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

well now i'm gonna bail out Darlin ,, april 5th is Grand Views open house in Bedford VA ,, and i'm planning on going ,, not in the MH but with the toad ,, but there is free food  :blush:  and also free music ,, so i hope u can make it ...
OK so there JIM  :dead:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:
Just kidding u    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Now Rod.....I was going to keep her going for a few days.  You know how a woman hates a secret. We could probably ended up haveing her pay for the info and then I could have made the open house as is I can't afford to fun the genset its required one hour/month.  Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

sorry    :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

i know this post is over a month old ,, but i finally got my mh ready for our trip ,, oil change is still to be done as is the sanitizing of the tanks ,,, but the biggest part i have to do is ,, chang the damn spark plugs in the coach ,, has not been done since it was new ,, u think it's time ,, i think while i'm at it i'll do cap,rotor and wires ,, that way i feel better about it ,, so as of now i thought i was caught up but ,, 3 more add ons to the list ,, but i will get them all done by this weekend ....     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

good luck Rod, I know how you feel. I got a tech coming out to the house Monday to go over mine. The up coming trip will be our furthest yet and want to be safe. I called WM in Shreveport asked if we could stay over night and there blessing so all is set to go .Good luck on your


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Rod, I did the search for you. Here's the thread where I calculated the parts per million (ppm) that is recommended.  Then everyone through in their rules of thumb that have always worked.  I'm sure you'll find something to use here:  http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/f...6&highlight=clorox ppm&highlightmode=1#M30817


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok so i'll use a 1/4 cup to my 30 gallon tank ,, thanks tex ,, i knew this stuff once but i forget some of the simpler things ,, such as where does the white hose hook to and how do i get an adapter that will hook the white hose to the big 3inch outlet on the bottom side of the coach ,,, hey sorry ,, i'm being silly tonight ,, really tired ,, i guess the rv trvl time is upon us ,, and also read in the paper ,, that most of the public is going to use there "stimulus" cks on vacations ,, so u know what that means ,, more rv's on the road ,, and more stuff to get ready for the stimulus vacations     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

yes you are right, mine is going for GAS  :laugh:  :laugh: I will get at least one tank of gas from the check.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

well here is the update ,, got the oil changed tonight ,, sanitizing this weekend ,, and still have to do the other ,, plugs ,wires ,cap,rotor ,, but as of now i'm ready,, so all i need is food and the sun and away to the BEACH ,, YEA    :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Rod, I kinda know how you feel gettin ready for a trip.  We are taking a short trip to Disneyland in a couple weeks (about 800 mile r/t), and I have a list of 'to do's ' in my mind. Most of them are relatively simple but time consuming just the same.  Don't need to change the oil, but give the coach a good going through.  But it's something I look forward to and enjoy.  Have a safe fun trip..


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Scooter you just go and have a good time at Diseyland and be safe drivng.  post back your outcome, but first of all enjoy .


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok ,, now i have the water thingy done (kinda,, my drain is so slow) anyway ,, as for that i'm done ,, all that is left is for the DW to do her stuff inside ,, but still have to fire up the fridge ,, i did this 2 yr's ago ,, and found out that i had a bad element ,, that shorted out the board for the fridge (oh well ) but now i still have the plugs to put in and the cap and rotor stuff ,, but it will get done soon ,,,   :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

ok got the plugs in  ,, and the cap and rotor done ,, but still have to do the wires ,, seems that there is a back order on them for my MH ,, (i hope i get them before may) anyway ,, i'm already to go and relaxed also ,, as soon as the plug wires get here,, i'll be 150% ready to go ,, all is working ,, as of now ,, so ,, just waiting for the time to count down to get away ,, and bty i have told the locals at MB to save me the best spot they have ,,, ( on the beach that is)
      :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

oh Rod you are so spoiled. JK  :laugh: I got 21 days and counting.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

3 more days and I might be "on the rode again".  I hope ya'll enjoy your trips.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

well i found out today ,, after a long phone conversation with cummins ,, my spark plug wires are on very long back order ,, they said they have been that way for over a month ,, and the way it looks ,, i may not get them till next MAY ,, it's that long of list ,, i cked locally ,, and know one offers them for my coach ,, so i'm stuck with buying and waiting it ,, from the dealer ,, but i must say ,, my current plug wires are ok ,, as of  now ,, so i'll go with the flow ,, and hope for the best  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Since when did a diesel come with "spark plug wires?"    This ain't April 1st!     You :clown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Ok ,, Tex u let the cat outta the bag ,, but darn u ,, i had everyone going ,, so i thought ,, but anyway ,, no plugs,, no cap,, and no wires ,,, but it was good while it lasted ,,,      :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :blackeye:  :blackeye:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Wait a minute.  I just spent an hour under, over and beside and a can't find the distributor with wires running out on my cummins.  Heck, I don't even know if its an 8 cyl or 12 or it may be syrup bucket 4 cyl engine so therfore I don't know how many wires to be looking for.  Help! Its a 325 cummins.  Come on dl and help me smell tne smoke.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

it was good while it lasted ,, huh JIM ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:
Bty i pmed DL and Tex ( :dead: ) and Ken about this post ,, but everyone else did not pickup on it ,, now go figure ,, i own a DP and that should have been the clue ,, i even put hints in other post about it ,, well we know that not all know the rigs out there ,, but it was kinda like the post FR thingy ,, and it was fun ,, sorry to all u newbes out there ,, but we are haveing fun now        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :blackeye:  :blackeye:  :blackeye:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Well to let u all know ,, i'm ready to take off at anytime ,, all the rv maint stuff ,, DONE ,, the tools are packed ,, so now all i have to do is wait on the DW to do her thing ,, inside the coach ,, but still gonna ck the fridge about 2wks before we leave ,, so as of now ,, i'm kicking back and watching all the other family members gettin frantic ,, my part is done ,, so there ,,, NO PROBLEMS
  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

You pmed Tex, Dl and Ken about this hoax and I've spent hours looking for wires.  That's it Rod...we're finished, I thought we were buds, oh well.  I'm not going to let you have the discounted price on my deisel or as a matter of fact Im going to hord the 50000gallons I stock piled....ya'll allwill come a running.  do I hear $3.80 a gallon?  Might spare some.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Do I get a reeward?  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Jim

We'll be right there.  At 3.80 per gal. right :question:    Diesel is 4.18 to 4.49 per gal here.  One station here had it at 4.74 per.

Rod

You are soooooo bad.   We have a cat & I knew we had no wires but thought maybe your cummings was some kinda hybrid. 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Not fair, I was watching IDOL when Rod posted and then I went to bed.  I didn't get a chance to compete.  So no reward  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

well u guy's know it was all in fun ,, and to be pretty honest ,, i may have got some newbe's calling the dealer ,, so all of u new to rving people out there,, sorry ,, it was kinda an inside joke ,, and ,, yes Diesle's DON"T HAVE PLUGS


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Hey! I resemble that remark!  :blackeye:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Mine's got plugs...."glow plugs"   He He


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

730, you can not wash the rv untill you get to the beach, that is my job.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

730, you told dave to come by in his wheelchair to help you wash and wax your rv and he was looking forward to meeting you.

msjackie

love and prayers to all


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

Ahh, I wanna go, too.   

I wanna see brodavid telling Rod, "Over there! You missed a big spot over there!"  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

he will just for you Mr Tex

msjackie


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: getting ready for a trip

well msjackie and dave ,, i will still nedd the MH washed and waxed at MB ,, but i have to do it before i leave TN,,, it's been outside all winter     
And i think it's kinda in shock ,, u see ,, it has a very nice heated garage it usally stays in ,,, but do to the fact that i had some work to do on it (inside) i kept it at my place,, my Dad allways kept all his MH's in a garage ,, but since it's about an hr's drive to get to my Mom's house ,, i figured i'd keep it here ,, that way i can do work onit as i had time ,,, but Dave if u really wanna come wax it u'r welcome ,,, but man ,, i got all the black streak stuff and it's gonna be fun ... but i did find out that turtle wax bike clean works really good to prep the outside for a good wax job ,, tried it the other day (i use it on the 4wheelers, to keep the mud off) and it works ,, so i fugure wash it ,, bike clean it and then go with the good wax ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh: 

Tex u'r welcome to come down to MB and watch dave shout order's ,, gonna be down there the week of 5-18>>>> hopefully 6-11 ,, but playing it by ear now.. but that is what i have for the reserved spot    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

